# need help again



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

So I had some issues a few weeks ago with an agreesive bumblee and johani. My Electric Yellow Cichlid was the target. although he wasn't injured yet. He was hanging out in a top corner of the tank. I wasn't sure if there was a bloat issue. The Electric Yellow Cichlid didn't seem puffy and there was no white fieces. I re-homed the agressors. And to be safe, I treated the whole tank for bloat based on advice I saw in this forum. I removed the filter media. I used the epsome salt and API General cure for a 3 days. I did a 33 percent water change. Then more epsom salt & API for 3 days. Them 50% water change. Added quick start. put the new filter media back. Eveythin seemed better, the fish were excited to eat. The Electric Yellow Cichlid left the corner to eat and was out more than before.

Most of the week there was some little bouts of agression as the fish decide who is boss now that the bumble bee and Johani are gone.

Today the it appeared the demasoni was the boss. The Electric Yellow Cichlid was back in the top corner and so was the OB. I went out for a movie and when I got home the Electric Yellow Cichlid was on the bottom behind a rock. He was breathing but barely. I got out a nano aquarium put water from the big tank in it. Put a drop of stress coat. I didn't think he was alive but i moved him back & forth and his breathing stated and mounth was moving. But he was laying on the bottom. Then I noticed the OB was having a hard time swimming straight. His pectoral fins were damaged. I put him in the nano tank too. He is doing better than the Electric Yellow Cichlid. Not sure what I will find in the morning. Another thing about both of them is the vent (i guess that is the anus?) has a red irratation. I guess its blood but not a lot.

Are the fish doing so badly due to agression or is this still primarily a bloat problem? I don't know what to think when I see one hooverng in the top corner. Are they there out of fear or due to bloat?

None of the fish in my big tank are hoovering on top now so I assume that means no bloat. They all do seem nervous. So I'm hinking of re-homing the demasoni.

Based on the fish I have in my signature (minus the demasoni). I'm thinking the Kenyi would be the agressor. Should the rest of these get along?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The usual progression is aggression leads to stress which leads to bloat.

Lurking at the top is a sign of harassment. The fish that is there is stressed.

With a one of each kind of stocking you want all one gender and 12 fish in the tank to overcrowd a little and manage aggression. Are all of yours male?

I would remove the demasoni, the kenyi and the tropheus. Then maybe add some haps like electra, and fryeri. Plus a blue peacock like stuartgranti cobue.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

I agree with the post above. There's clearly an aggression problem and the fish are stressed. Sounds like you have too few fish. And are you certain all of them are male?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I am not for sure. The only way I know how to tell is the egg spots on the anal fin, color. I wasn't sure but on my south american chiclids you could go by the top fin was pointed at the end for males an curved for females. I saw videos about venting but I didn't understand them.

Yesterday, I removed the domonsia most of the fish are now out swimming. unfortunately now the Tropheus Duboisi is attacking the Kenyi. After I rehome those 3 should and go with an all haps tank will they be less agressive? I got a tank so I could look at my fish. If they are all hiding from fear, it takes away the joy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Any tank will give you the joy of seeing your fish if you have the right fish in the right tank.

If you go with haps and peacocks mixed gender that will be the most peaceful IME. Also some haps and peacocks are more peaceful than others...lemon jake and OB peacock are not peaceful peacocks. Venustus (hap) is too big for a 75G.

If you choose mixed gender, stick with one species of peacock. The German Red is a good choice. Avoid fryeri.

The Placidochromis electra is a good 2nd species.

If you want to talk to cyclonecichlids about buying fish please use PM.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

jgrillout said:


> I am not for sure. The only way I know how to tell is the egg spots on the anal fin, color. I wasn't sure but on my south american chiclids you could go by the top fin was pointed at the end for males an curved for females. I saw videos about venting but I didn't understand them.


Another way is to sit still for 10-20 minutes, 5-10 feet away from the tank, and observe. You might spot breeding behavior. If not, then you'll at least understand what's going on in your tank and how the fish are interacting.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

will there be that breeding behavor bewteen different species. What does that behavior look like?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Different species of mouthbrooders do breed, yes. Unfortunately it looks just like aggression. Both genders do this. Lip locking and circling. You know it is spawning when one of the fish in the circle lays an egg and then on the next circle she picks the egg up in her mouth.

Egg spots are unreliable. The point on the dorsal for the male is a better indicator on Malawi, but you don't see it until the fish is mature.

Maybe just watch for any fish lurking under the surface or behind filter intakes or heaters. You could be removing a female or a sub-dominant male, but in either case the fish is being harassed.


----------

